# What is up with DoorDash all the sudden? Back to the old way?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I waited three nights before I posted to see if it was a one or two night fluke. As we all know DD started hiding the real information in 2019. At a certain point, there were no offers over $8.50 and you had to try to figure out which would really be higher. Then, it went even lower so that the typical offer was $2-$5, again hiding the real payouts trying to get suckers to take the low ball, no tip offers. I multi app so I barely ended up taking DD offers.

This week, on Monday night out of the blue I started getting "regular" offers again where the tip wasn't hidden. I got offers of $9.50, $13.50, etc.etc.. There were still a few low offers, but those probably were "real" non tipping customers. I thought maybe it was a one night fluke but then Tuesday night the same thing.

Last night, it was like the old days. In addition to some low offers I got $11.75, $14.00, $9.50, $16.25 and then a $26 offer!!! I was like wait....what??? I almost got neck strain doing double takes at the offers!

Is it a:
-glitch in their system?
-An experiment to gauge what happens to driver behavior if they go back to transparency?
-They've learned their lesson as drivers leave? They were getting flooded with drivers when the false perception of good money was out there for newbies. Now even newbies know how bad the offers suck.
-Losing ground to GrubHub who still plays it straight?

I've been doing this a long time and I have to say not only am I surprised but have no idea why all the sudden seeming transparency. I believe it's just an experiment in my market and I expect it to end as quickly as it started but I'll enjoy it while it lasts. Now that I've said it I probably put the kiss of death on it and it will be back to hiding tips tonight.

Anyone else seeing this in their market?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Not here in south Florida. Magic number is $6.50. Can pay anywhere from $6.5 to $24 But I notice DD will show higher amounts on the longer distance ones try to entice me. They’ll show $8.5 on a 5 or 6 mile and that’s what I get.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I waited three nights before I posted to see if it was a one or two night fluke. As we all know DD started hiding the real information in 2019. At a certain point, there were no offers over $8.50 and you had to try to figure out which would really be higher. Then, it went even lower so that the typical offer was $2-$5, again hiding the real payouts trying to get suckers to take the low ball, no tip offers. I multi app so I barely ended up taking DD offers.
> 
> This week, on Monday night out of the blue I started getting "regular" offers again where the tip wasn't hidden. I got offers of $9.50, $13.50, etc.etc.. There were still a few low offers, but those probably were "real" non tipping customers. I thought maybe it was a one night fluke but then Tuesday night the same thing.
> 
> ...


Will check it out tonight.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Just a thought since DASH is publicly traded (but hasn’t been for long) and has to report their numbers quarterly.

Since we are near the end of July, perhaps their month-to-date numbers weren’t looking good. Internally they might have monthly quotas, even if they don’t bring it up on their conference calls.

Let’s say the quarter ended 6/30 was lousy. If they can say “But we’re off to a nice start for the 3rd Quarter as July was really good.” In other words, spin the lousy quarter you just had into a positive by talking about the good month of July. Anything to make the stock go up. By the way, the next conference call is scheduled for August 11.

Lots of people say summer is slow in the delivery business- I haven’t formed an opinion on that as yet.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Not in my market....offer for 6 bucks actual was 12. Seen this multiple times on a 6 offer


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Not in my market either.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UPDATE. Well whatever experiment they did or whatever software glitch they had is over. On the 4th night (last night) it was back to the same old shit. Somehow I knew it wouldn't last.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> UPDATE. Well whatever experiment they did or whatever software glitch they had is over. On the 4th night (last night) it was back to the same old shit. Somehow I knew it wouldn't last.


I was going to turn it on right after my GH block ended last night, since they always feel its busy and they tell you to just turn on the app and dash, but I ran into a fellow "dasher" and he said don't bother. If anything, they are worse now.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Seamus said:


> UPDATE. Well whatever experiment they did or whatever software glitch they had is over. On the 4th night (last night) it was back to the same old shit. Somehow I knew it wouldn't last.











'NO DASHER = NO DELIVERIES:' DoorDash Drivers Strike for Tip Transparency


On July 31, some DoorDash drivers will refuse to work on the app to protest low wages and DoorDash's decision to cut out a third-party app that allowed them to see their tips.




www.vice.com


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

As a dog returns to his vomit, so a fool repeats his folly.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> As a dog returns to his vomit, so a fool repeats his folly.


...nice metaphor.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> ...nice metaphor.


Dashers be like:


----------

